# Electron Microscopes Are Extra Cool



## gravedodger (Feb 15, 2004)

I just lurv super close-ups























the ultimate macro

a taster .....


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

That's a bit amazing, isn't it.


----------



## gravedodger (Feb 15, 2004)

sure is stan .... that website has lots of beasties like this .... this fish louse is


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

My Dad used to use an electron microscope in his work.When he retired,the local hospital sold it on as nobody else could operate it.

What is the NHS coming to?


----------



## gravedodger (Feb 15, 2004)

thats a shame .... i'd play with an electron microscope every chance i got ... i think things have to be coated with an ultra thin dusting of gold for it to work properly .... or something like that


----------

